# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  New RepRap not printing

## BrokerRon

Hello All, Just finished setting up my RepRap, but can not get  it to print, Using Repetier, hit sent to printer, and almost instantly software says print in finished , but nothing prints . LCD looks good and printer heats up. No movement or extrusion either.
Appreciate any suggestions

----------


## LuckyImperial

If you have an LCD I would assume you have an SD card reader. I would recommend trying to export your G-Code to that and print from there.

Do you have Repetier Firmware?

----------


## BrokerRon

I assume the firmware is already installed., its a  I3 .  I can not save ti the SD card......I get an error saying I can not save to the SD. Uses good ones and the same problem.
 I am  connected to the Repetair server, but my printer is NOT connected to the server. Still trying to connect the printer.

----------


## Roxy

> I get an error saying I can not save to the SD. Uses good ones and the same problem.


If you can not save your GCode file to the SD Memory card, you have problems other than 3D Printer issues.    I agree with LuckyImperial's suggestion of trying to print from an SD Memory card first.  That cuts out all of the connection problems to the host computer.   Seriously...  If you are not at a technical level where you can get a GCode file to an SD Memory card, you are going to have a hard time with 3D Printing.

----------


## LuckyImperial

> I assume the firmware is already installed., its a  I3 .  I can not save ti the SD card......I get an error saying I can not save to the SD. Uses good ones and the same problem.
>  I am  connected to the Repetair server, but my printer is NOT connected to the server. Still trying to connect the printer.


The Arduino board likely did come with firmware pre installed, but you will need to become comfortable on how to upload it on your own:

http://solidutopia.com/marlin-firmwa...r-guide-basic/


Don't use Repetier Server. You need to connect a cable directly from your computer to the Arduino board and then use prontrface/Repetier Host to connect to the printer.

----------


## BrokerRon

> The Arduino board likely did come with firmware pre installed, but you will need to become comfortable on how to upload it on your own:
> 
> http://solidutopia.com/marlin-firmwa...r-guide-basic/
> 
> 
> Don't use Repetier Server. You need to connect a cable directly from your computer to the Arduino board and then use prontrface/Repetier Host to connect to the printer.


 thanks for the reply. I was using the Repetier server, my printer was not connected.  I went direct with Pronterface and its work.
And I am able to save on the SD card ( sometimes) > think its my computer.
Thanks for you help.

----------

